# Eating disorder and IBS



## freia (May 12, 2018)

I'm suffering from the awful combination of an eating disorder and IBS. Within the last year my ED has been getting worse, and my IBS symptoms as well. My ED behaviors include restricting, occasional binging, and purging by making myself throw up. Today I hit a new IBS low when I accidentally pooped my pants after a day of just having coffe, ensure and some fruit. The only positive thing about this is that it really gives me a reason to fight my ED, because I'm terrified of this happening again, and that I next time might not be at home and immediately able to shower and change clothes. I've had similar accidents previously, one in relation to my ED years ago, and one when I was eating a pretty healthy diet but was on antibiotics.

I'm starting a partial hospitalization program next week for my ED, and I'm so scared because I'm not allowed to cut out any foods because of my IBS. I've talked to the staff there, and they are aware of some of my trigger foods and I get to work with a dietitian if needed, but at least during the first days I'll be forced to eat everything. ED treatment is already scary because of the mental aspects and my fear of gaining weight, etc, but now that my IBS is really acting up, and I'm not allowed to limit foods that might make it worse I'm also absolutely terrified of having really bad symptoms there.

I'm just really embarrassed by this whole situation, and so mad at myself for not taking care of my body and making my IBS worse. Has anyone else been in a similar situation? How can I get my treatment team to understand that I'm not cutting out specific foods because my ED tells me to, but because they actually can give me extreme pain and make me spend most of the day in the bathroom?


----------



## Silviegee (Jan 12, 2021)

I'm sorry you got no reply in three years. I really felt for you when I read what you wrote just now. I don't know if you still come here, but hoping you are doing better at the moment?? Did you make it through ED treatment okay?
It seemed very unfair and not very intelligent to me, that the ED facility wouldn't take your IBS symptoms and triggers seriously from your first day there. What -I ask -would they do with someone who has serious food allergies, or diabetes??
That made me a little bit annoyed tbh.


----------

